# Question on Delayed Vomiting



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello - I'm wondering if anyone has experience with delayed vomiting and causes? 

In mid November Max started vomiting 6 1/2 hours after he would eat (i.e. he eats at 5:00 pm and would vomit at 11:30 pm). We brought him to the vet and she performed a physical and blood work. His tests came back normal and the vet did not find anything with the physical she performed on him (oh, also checked for parasites and that was negative). She suggested we put him on a bland diet. We tried this for a week and he still would vomit 6 1/2 hours after eating (there's a pattern). 

Max and I went back to the vet and they did X-rays. She said everything looked good so she said to put him on cimetidine (tagamet) until January 1st and a bland diet until March 1st. Space out his feedings and be sure to give him something to eat prior to going to bed. Max was doing really well with tagamet and no vomiting.

Than January 1st rolled around and it seems like he is regurgitating once a week (a little after he eats)....with the exception of last night, he vomited a small quantity at around 11:30 pm again.

This all started when Max was around 9 months old, he will be a year in February. The next step at the vet is to do a barrium x-ray. All in all he seems normal. He has his burst of energy in the evenings, still has normal bowel movements, he eats normal, he's not losing weight (currently is 12 lbs) so am not sure what is going on. At first I thought it was a food intolerance. Any suggestions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated????


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

do you mind if I quote you to a nutritionist I know?


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Not at all.....any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated. 

He was on Nutro Source puppy than we started to migrate him off of puppy to adult Nutro Source Chicken. We have Sidney on a rotation diet between Nutro Source and Fromm.....we wanted to put Max on that same diet. At that point in time, the vet agreed that it would be okay. Right now we have him on Purina EN (prescription). I tried wetting that food and him seemed to do okay, but Max isn't really a fan of the wetted kibble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ok.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I thought this was a unique question and that you gave great details. I guess there wasn't enough info for her to go on. Here's her reply.
"Nutro and Purina are both crappy foods. I would recommend avoiding them at all cost.

I can't really say much without knowing a lot more than just these few details though. would certainly be happy to work with her if desired.

Sabine "

here's her email address if you're interested . [email protected]


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay, this is good information on Nutro Source. It looked like it was rated okay when I did some research on the internet. The Purina EN is the bland diet the vet prescribed. I will send a request using the link you provided to see what Sabine suggests. 

All in all, it sounds like you are thinking this is diet related, which is kind of a relief. Will see what the nutritionist thinks.

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Maxum said:


> Okay, this is good information on Nutro Source. It looked like it was rated okay when I did some research on the internet. The Purina EN is the bland diet the vet prescribed. I will send a request using the link you provided to see what Sabine suggests.
> 
> All in all, it sounds like you are thinking this is diet related, which is kind of a relief. Will see what the nutritionist thinks.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!


v
I don't know what to think. That's why I asked her. .I've never seen this sort of a problem before so I asked her. It certainly would be a good option to see what she thinks ,as you have had no luck so far.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Part of me wants to have the vet do an endiscopy just to ensure there are no serious health issues or even obstructions. Just not sure where to go with this. Also, I did send an e-mail to Sabine asking what I need to submit for a consultation. 

Determined to figure it out......thanks again for giving me another alternative to research!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Maxum said:


> Part of me wants to have the vet do an endiscopy just to ensure there are no serious health issues or even obstructions. Just not sure where to go with this. Also, I did send an e-mail to Sabine asking what I need to submit for a consultation.
> 
> Determined to figure it out......thanks again for giving me another alternative to research!


You're getting the best advise possible if you're consulting with Sabine and talking to Dave, so I hesitate to add my $.02, but that usually doesn't stop me.

If I've understood your replies, Max is still gaining wait and all other tests have been negative. I'm also presuming you've noticed no blood in the vomit or stool.

I'd wait to hear what Sabine has to say before going onto more invasive procedures such as an endoscopy. 6 1/2 hours is a long time after eating to be vomiting, and it makes me wonder if somehow nerves or anxiety might be in play.

Where does he sleep? 
What's his bedtime routine?
How does he act before bed?


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Max's weight is fine and there is no blood in the vomit or stool. His stools seem almost too firm, but the vet's office checked them too.

If you knew Max, he is a happy go lucky dog. He sleeps in his crate next to my bed. All I have to do is say night, night and he goes in his crate no issues. Some times he starts heading up to bed with out me (likes to be in bed by 9:00 pm). 

What I will say is we started to bring him to doggy daycare once a week at around six or seven months to keep him socialized with other dogs. Everyone really loves him there, so he gets a lot of attention. He does get very nervous riding in the car. Probably mid to late November, it was to the point where he was hesitent to come to me when he knew it was time to leave for day care. Also, when we get there Sidney takes off to play with everyone, but Max will watch to see where I go and try to sneak out of the fence to follow me. When he started having the issues with vomiting we stopped bringing him to daycare, wanted the vomiting to be cleared up. Because he has gotten some what better, I did bring them to day care last week and last night he vomited (very little, but still vomited). Not sure if that is related or not. 

Are you thinking it could be an ulcer?


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Maxum said:


> Are you thinking it could be an ulcer?


No, I was thinking anxiety was making him vomit.

Am I understanding the timeline correctly:

He wasn't vomiting.
You started doggy day care.
He started vomiting.
Fearing it was an illness, you stopped doggy day care.
He stopped vomiting.
Thinking he was better, you started doggy day care and he started vomiting again.

Is that the sequence????

What time is Doggy Cay Care?
How many times a week?
Is his vomiting correlative the days he goes to Doggy Day Care? - i.e. - Does he vomit on days he goes, but not on days he doesn't go?

Dave, any thoughts?


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

My sheltie always had a problem similar to this. I tried just about every kibble there is. He was a little better on Fromm and Acana, but still occasionally would throw up hours later. Shelties are a nervous breed, so I just chocked it up to his "personality". Several months ago I switched all three of my dogs over to The Honest Kitchen food and he has not thrown up once on it. I am so sold on this food! All three dogs have the softest fur, no eye boogers or staining, easy to clean up poops, and they go nuts when I am fixing it for them - they lick the bowls so clean you can't tell there was food in them! If you can find a store that carries The Honest Kitchen, they usually have samples of each flavor so you can try without buying a whole box. I think it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> No, I was thinking anxiety was making him vomit.
> 
> Am I understanding the timeline correctly:
> 
> ...


Max and Sid were going to doggy daycare once a week. Max was consistently vomiting around 6 1/2 hours after he ate every day. The vet put him on cimetidine (Tagamet) for almost the full month of December and a bland diet. He did not vomit while on the Tagamet. At the beginning of January I took him off the Tagamet and just fed him the bland diet. Now it seems like he regurgitates his food right after eating maybe once a week (I've been giving him Tagamet when he does this and he is good for another week). Than last night he did vomit a small amount of food about 6 1/2 hours after he ate. I did bring him back to doggy daycare, but that was last week (Wednesday).


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Lillysmom said:


> My sheltie always had a problem similar to this. I tried just about every kibble there is. He was a little better on Fromm and Acana, but still occasionally would throw up hours later. Shelties are a nervous breed, so I just chocked it up to his "personality". Several months ago I switched all three of my dogs over to The Honest Kitchen food and he has not thrown up once on it. I am so sold on this food! All three dogs have the softest fur, no eye boogers or staining, easy to clean up poops, and they go nuts when I am fixing it for them - they lick the bowls so clean you can't tell there was food in them! If you can find a store that carries The Honest Kitchen, they usually have samples of each flavor so you can try without buying a whole box. I think it is definitely worth a try.


Did you ever bring your Sheltie to the vet and did they have any idea what it could be? I did send Sabine an email earlier and would like to hear what she has to say. She said it could take a while to figure out which foods work. How long was your Sheltie on The Honest Kitchen food before you noticed a change?


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

No, I never took Cody to the vet because he was not losing any weight and his appetite always seemed good. He quit throwing up after the first meal of The Honest Kitchen food and has not thrown up since and that has been over three months now. I am not sure which ingredients or lack of ingredients is responsible for the change - all I know is that it worked. All three dogs have benefited from switching.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Any update on this? Has he stopped? Cause?


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Any update on this? Has he stopped? Cause?


No, he is still having issues, but we've been able to minimize his vomiting to maybe once a week.

I've been in contact with Sabine and I'm hoping to get on her schedule by mid-February. I will post an update once I hear what Sabine has to say.

He's still his playful self and not losing any weight (which is a good thing). That's all for now. Thank you for asking


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah keep us posted.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello - Just an update. I introduced yogurt and pumpkin into Max's diet, along with the dog food the vet prescribed, until we could get on Sabine's schedule. Max seems to be doing much better and has had no vomiting for a couple of weeks (knock on wood).

We just received Sabine's consultation last night. Sabine is suggesting we transition Max to 'The Honest Kitchen - Keen Formula' & 'Wellpet - Wellness Simple Salmon' canned food along with homemade components blended in. We will be leaving for vacation this Friday (the dogs need some beach time too), but plan to change up his diet when we get back. Also, it will take me a little bit of time to get all of the food in place to start Max on this new regimen.

We never did find out a cause for the delayed vomiting. Because Max will basically eat anything, I'm still wondering if he didn't have some sort of partial obstruction that didn't register on the x-rays (maybe too big of a chunk of bully stick). Just not sure, but changing up his diet seems to be working. 

One last question, is Honest Kitchen only available on line or is it sold in stores? When 'Lillysmom' suggested this in the past, I checked Chuck and Dons but they did not have the product there. 

Thank you!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

HK is available in stores here such as feed and supply and some doggie boutiques as well. Tyler loves his HK Zeal which is grain free and I'm very happy with it too. Easy to fix and feed with all the supplements and nutrients needed. It's definitely a quality food. Good luck with Max when you transition him and have a great vacation.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

The Keen formula is what I am currently feeding Lilly and Trixi. It does have organic oats in it so it is not grain free, but the oats seem to sooth their digestive systems. They both really love it and have had no problems on it. All of Lilly's staining has disappeared too. It actually smells really good too. I put in more water than they call for so it is not as "gummy". I have fed Trixi the Zeal before, but she lost weight on it. I think it is too low fat for her. I have found HK in different specialty pet stores.


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay, I will dig around a little bit on the internet to try and find a specialty retailer in MN that carries the Keen formulation. If not, I will just order on-line.

Do either of you use supplements or do either of you add zucchini, banana's, sweet potatoes, rice or yogurt to HK? 

Thank you both!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I do add plain greek yogurt - just a teaspoonful on top of their dinner portion. I don't know if it does anything, but they love it!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Maxum said:


> Okay, I will dig around a little bit on the internet to try and find a specialty retailer in MN that carries the Keen formulation. If not, I will just order on-line.
> 
> Do either of you use supplements or do either of you add zucchini, banana's, sweet potatoes, rice or yogurt to HK?
> 
> Thank you both!


I don't use supplements and never have during Tyler's 16+ years. I do add sweet potato to his HK as a mix-in and when we have peas, he gets some of those. He also loves sweet red pepper which I give him when I make my lunch as well as lettuce when I make our dinner salads. On the mornings that I have egg (actually egg beaters), he gets some after his breakfast and blueberries when I have cereal. He doesn't like bananas and will eat yogurt for a couple of days and then not want it, so I stopped it altogether. You'll figure it out and he'll let you know what he likes and dislikes.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah Max


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Maxum said:


> Hello - Just an update. I introduced yogurt and pumpkin into Max's diet, along with the dog food the vet prescribed, until we could get on Sabine's schedule. Max seems to be doing much better and has had no vomiting for a couple of weeks (knock on wood).
> 
> We just received Sabine's consultation last night. Sabine is suggesting we transition Max to 'The Honest Kitchen - Keen Formula' & 'Wellpet - Wellness Simple Salmon' canned food along with homemade components blended in. We will be leaving for vacation this Friday (the dogs need some beach time too), but plan to change up his diet when we get back. Also, it will take me a little bit of time to get all of the food in place to start Max on this new regimen.
> 
> ...


I've found it locally too, but it is cheaper from Pet Food Direct. (on line)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've found it locally too, but it is cheaper from Pet Food Direct. (on line)


I decided to look at Pet Food Direct, Karen, and interestingly found that the 4lb box of HK Zeal is $53.99 and the 5lb bag of NB Sweet Potato and Fish is $14.99. I purchase those locally for $38.80 (HK) and $13.70 (NB). I still use the NB topped by HK because Tyler has done well on it and seems to like it. I know the company has been sold to DelMonte and who knows what they will do with the product, but if I stop and think about it, Tyler has had "junk" kibble (Iams) and only kibble for the first 15 years of his life. It's been the last year and a half or so, that he's been eating "good", because of a seminar I attended, as well as the information on this forum. Luckily, it didn't harm him or Bailey either, for that fact, who ate the same "junk" kibble for his 15 years. Tyler is now eating like royalty compared to what he was and dancing for his meals. That makes me very happy. Sorry to go on, as this started out as a price comparison post!


----------



## Maxum (Dec 12, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> I decided to look at Pet Food Direct, Karen, and interestingly found that the 4lb box of HK Zeal is $53.99 and the 5lb bag of NB Sweet Potato and Fish is $14.99. I purchase those locally for $38.80 (HK) and $13.70 (NB). I still use the NB topped by HK because Tyler has done well on it and seems to like it. I know the company has been sold to DelMonte and who knows what they will do with the product, but if I stop and think about it, Tyler has had "junk" kibble (Iams) and only kibble for the first 15 years of his life. It's been the last year and a half or so, that he's been eating "good", because of a seminar I attended, as well as the information on this forum. Luckily, it didn't harm him or Bailey either, for that fact, who ate the same "junk" kibble for his 15 years. Tyler is now eating like royalty compared to what he was and dancing for his meals. That makes me very happy. Sorry to go on, as this started out as a price comparison post!


Both of my dogs have been dancing for their food since adding the pumpkin & yogurt. I can only imagine whats going to happen when they receive the canned, H.K. and the natural components mixed in. Kind of excited to be home from vacation so we can start!!!! Awesome to hear about Baily & Tyler's diets and how much they enjoy their meals!!!! I wanted to order H.K. so it will be home when we are so will be checking out a few sites online....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Julie - glad to hear the dogs are enjoying their enhanced food and doing well on it. And I can't wait to hear how they do with THK-Keen and WellPet.  

-Jeanne-


----------

